# article: After being hired in huge numbers, US delivery workers are losing their jobs



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

After being hired in huge numbers, US delivery workers are losing their jobs


As the economy opens up, the jobs are starting to shift back to pre-pandemic industries.




qz.com


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doodoodash orders going back to 2 dollars now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I think a lot of people took driving gigs because that was all that was available.

Then cheese came along.

Now other jobs are opening up and people realise that driving wasn't for them. After all, Uber themselves said 96% of driver's don't last a full year.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber themselves said 96% of driver's don't last a full year.


That's funny, because, after a year...I had had enough.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> After being hired in huge numbers, US delivery workers are losing their jobs
> 
> 
> As the economy opens up, the jobs are starting to shift back to pre-pandemic industries.
> ...


Jobs ain’t being lost, they’re being shifted. Quit looking for excuses and go back to work. Make your mom proud, maybe even move out of the basement.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

'Employment' is just a politically correct way of saying 'slavery'.

Who wants to be a slave?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Jobs ain’t being lost, they’re being shifted. Quit looking for excuses and go back to work. Make your mom proud, maybe even move out of the basement.


I'm getting way too much CHEESE for the net pay from a job to make it north of my Reservation Wage.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


CLOWN


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> CLOWN


Ur mom


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I'm getting way too much CHEESE for the net pay from a job to make it north of my Reservation Wage.


Yeah, you keep eating that 'free" cheese, see how well you succeed in life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


I SECOND THIS AGREEMENT !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, you keep eating that 'free" cheese, see how well you succeed in life.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Who wants to be a slave?


Every Uber and Lyft driver obviously...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Jobs ain’t being lost, they’re being shifted. Quit looking for excuses and go back to work. Make your mom proud, maybe even move out of the basement.


Jobs are being shifted to where?

I can drive deep into Mexico, but my vehicle can not make the water crossing into Asia nor the Indian sub-continent.

You wouldn't happen to have an Amphicar or a destroyer handily available for my trip?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Doodoodash orders going back to 2 dollars now.


Decline.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 'Employment' is just a politically correct way of saying 'slavery'.
> 
> Who wants to be a slave?


Yep.

That's why I voted YES on prop. 22.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, you keep eating that 'free" cheese, see how well you succeed in life.


The rat that managed to escape at about 5 minutes in was as smart as one of our ancestor rats.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, you keep eating that 'free" cheese, see how well you succeed in life.


"Free" cheese works for oil company exes so why not Uber drivers? Getting "free" govt money helps the wealthy stay that way. The difference being rich people congratulate themselves on getting all that "free" money & educate one another on how to get more. While The Poors chastise themselves for trying to do the same, leaving even more "free" govt money for the already wealthy.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> "Free" cheese works for oil company exes so why not Uber drivers? Getting "free" govt money helps the wealthy stay that way. The difference being rich people congratulate themselves on getting all that "free" money & educate one another on how to get more. While The Poors chastise themselves for trying to do the same, leaving even more "free" govt money for the already wealthy.


This is a great perspective. You are absolutely right.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, you keep eating that 'free" cheese, see how well you succeed in life.


Note the crowd psychology going on among the mice. They just kind of scamper about randomly at first and wisely avoid the roller for almost a full minute. They know something isn't right, and you can sense the nervousness. Not a single one looks starved or emaciated. But once the first one goes in, the rest of the mice catch the FOMO and start scrambling to get to the roller one after the other. They can't help themselves, and some of them literally push the next one in from behind to get to the food and start stampeding one another. By the time they slip through the roller they realize they F'd up, but now it's too late.

If they were left to their own devices after being trapped, eventually they would get so hungry they would start eating each other to stay alive and robbing each other of what little food was left at the bottom. The weakest mice would be killed by the stronger until there was only one left. Then then that one would eventually die as well.

All for getting lured in with "free" cheese.

Remind you of anything?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm sorry, were slaves paid? Hum.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> "Free" cheese works for oil company exes so why not Uber drivers? Getting "free" govt money helps the wealthy stay that way. The difference being rich people congratulate themselves on getting all that "free" money & educate one another on how to get more. While The Poors chastise themselves for trying to do the same, leaving even more "free" govt money for the already wealthy.


You’re very close. Yes, the wealthy stay that way (if they’re all all intelligent, they get wealthier), but then, via their mass infiltration and control of various media, they persuade everyone beneath them (the merely rich, the middle classes, and the poor) to fight and spread the blame for their own problems _among themselves. _

The lower classes — including the many deluded, pathetic souls who believe being merely rich makes them a part of the exalted wealthy class they idolize — are so busy fighting and picking at and blaming one another that they don’t even ask _why_ they are fighting among themselves, when they have so much more in common than not. It doesn’t occur to them — to _us_ — that we are the ones having our strings pulled.

Nobody reading this wants to believe he’s a deluded fool. Just look at all the people who claim they’re driving for Uber “for fun” and other ridiculous claims. They’re doing it “for fun” but constantly complain about “slavery,” about getting “ripped off,” and even claiming they “punished,” in a childish overreaction, a customer who left them a low tip! Because “the money doesn’t matter”?

At least the mice are honest.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

HonoluluHoku said:


> You’re very close. Yes, the wealthy stay that way (if they’re all all intelligent, they get wealthier), but then, via their mass infiltration and control of various media, they persuade everyone beneath them (the merely rich, the middle classes, and the poor) to fight and spread the blame for their own problems _among themselves. _
> 
> The lower classes — including the many deluded, pathetic souls who believe being merely rich makes them a part of the exalted wealthy class they idolize — are so busy fighting and picking at and blaming one another that they don’t even ask _why_ they are fighting among themselves, when they have so much more in common than not. It doesn’t occur to them — to _us_ — that we are the ones having our strings pulled.
> 
> ...


This entire post needs to be plastered on billboards all over the country.


----------

